# Cat meows and runs around after eating



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm just curious if anyone knows why a cat would do this? She's about 2 years old, in good health, a good weight, and gets fed a high quality wet food (Evo/Innova) 2x a day. Is she still hungry? Is she just happy? She yowls from her dish all crazy, then comes downstairs meowing (food dish is upstairs), runs upstairs, meows some more, comes down, and eventually settles. It is not a new behavior.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

My girls do that when they're really happy or excited. Maybe your girl is celebrating a yummy meal?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe she's just happy? Mine do this ocassionally too. I sometimes wish I could just peak inside their little brains.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

She may want to play. Cats get an energy boost when they eat high quality food and some need to spend that energy immediately. I've both read this somewhere on the net and noticed it in Prince and one of my strays. Prince is about 2 years old too.

Does her tail position tell you something?


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

It's usually pretty high in the air. I'm not sure what that means.  She does look a bit playful, so maybe it just gives her a big boost of energy.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Tail up high usually means happy or "see you later, pal!".

I believe it's a boost of energy plus a very happy mood. Then again, my cats knew hunger in their lives because they are/were strays and food supply is not always regular...so maybe the happiness factor doesn't apply in your case... 

I read somewhere that when a cat eats a high quality food, it gets a burst of energy right after. This is why I continue feeding Prince raw - because I can visibly notice the change in energy right after a meal.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yah, MowMow gets the 'boodgekitties' once he's eaten a good meal and then used the box (in that order). He races around and yowls until I come chase him. 

SHe's just feeling frisky!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Maybe she wants her dish downstairs....where there's more people? Cats do the happy runaround tho often after they eat (or poop).


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

LOL. She may want her dish downstairs. We feed her up there because there is an extra bathroom that is large, so her food and litterbox are up there (along with extra toys, bedding and things since we put her away in there for the night). We basically treat it like a dog's crate if she were a dog (all meals are fed in there, we give her super special treats when we put her away in there, etc.). It's her bedroom.

I'm going to assume she is happy. We adopted her from the Humane Society and they got her as a stray, so she's probably more spoiled with us than she's ever been.  I do think she started doing happy food crazies more when we switched her to wet. I'd be happy if I was eating duck and venison for my meals.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Mena would eat......then turn into a Cat that runs at Warp 9 across the apartment. It was always funny to watch.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

HA! My Miu is the other way around. She zooms across the house, up and down across tables etc BEFORE a meal. Then after a meal, she's all quiet and even goes to sleep sometimes.

It's hilarious when she's zooming, Rocky the dog is chasing her to tell her to stop, Jack is milling around yowling that he's hungry. It's quite a cacophony!


----------

